# Lego Motoren mit dem Raspberry Pi ansteuern



## Die_Himbeere (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Leser,

vorab, dies ist mein erster "Guide" (ob man es so nennen kann?), bzw erster Post in diesem Forum überhaupt 

Ja, es gibt sicherlich mehrere Möglichkeiten das zu tun, nein bis jetzt nutze ich nur diese!

Nun zur Sache:

- Gesamt Kostenpunkt beläuft sich, je nach Eigenkonstruktionen und Anzahl der Motoren, auf mindestens 80€

Ich steuere nun seit wenigen Minuten NXT bzw EV3 Motoren von Lego mit dem Pi an:

Was benutze ich / benötige ich:

- Raspberry Pi; Ich besitze Model "B"
- Netzteil: 5 Volt, 1200 mA
- SD Karte; Benutze das "2014.03.03_Dexter_Industries_wheezy.img"
- Brick PI  (Introduction ← BrickPi) Ist eine Zusatzplatine die auf die vorhandenen GPIO's vom PI gesteckt wird.
- Motor; Ich besitze bis jetzt nur den großen EV3 Motor von Lego, mit NXT geht das ganze auch (haben die in einem Vid. gezeigt.); (Bis zu 4 dürfens maximal sein, restliche Ports sind für Sensoren da)
- BrickPi Stromversorgung; gibt es bei denen zu kaufen oder ihr schaltet 6x1,5Volt in Reihe und verbindet das mit Al-Folie, so hab ich es zumindest gemacht 
- HDMI Kabel+Maus+Tastatur / WiFi-Adapter -> Ihr solltet zugriff auf den Desktop haben, entweder per Kabel oder den Desktop per WiFi an einen z.B. Win-Rechner "schicken" 
- Verbindungskabel zwischen Motor und BrickPi
Vorgehensweise:

Ich erkläre das hier teilweise für schon Raspberry kenner und teilweise auch sehr sehr einfach - zumindest ist das mein Ziel 

- Eine Bootfähige SD-Karte basteln, mit z.B. Win32 Disk Imager (oder sowas) und das oben genannte Image aufspielen
- SD Karte einstöpseln, Netzteil rein -> ab gehts. 
- WiFi Verbindung aufbauen mit eurem Netzwerk/Router (Ich bevorzuge diese Variante)
- Auf eurem Windoof-Rechner das Programm "Xming" runterlanden, damit kann man den Desktop des Pi's sehen, das ganze funzt via SSH (wenn ich mich nicht täusche)
- Upgrades / Updates auf eurem Pi machen ("sudo apt-get Upgrade")
- Pi abschalten
- BrickPi auf euer Pi "mounten" und Gehäuse aufbauen, in welcher Reihenfolge ist egal
- Netzteil in euer Pi und eure Batterie/Akkumulator an den BrickPi anschließen (Ich vermute das das der richtige Weg ist, habe damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht) Ich habe meine Custom-Batterie mit Jumper und Al-Folie angeschlossen
- Motor in den Port stecken (Ihr schaut von oben drauf und die GPIO's sind rechts unten, davon den Port links-unten nehmen) 
- Sollte sich nach dem Booten oder währenddessen der Motor drehen, steckt ihr euern Akku/Batterie aus dem BrickPi aus (Sollte eig. nicht der Fall sein, ich hatte das Problem aber schon, meine ich)

Nun gehts zur Software:
- Insofern bis hierhin alles klappt könnt ihr eine Verbindung zwischen Pi und Win-Desktop herstellen. 
- Ihr öffnet den Ordner Brick_Pi_Python (oder vergleichbares) und sucht eine "Motor_Test.py" Datei 
- Diese könnt ihr nun starten indem ihr in das entsprechende Verzeichnis mit "cd" wechselt
- Mit "sudo python "XYZ.py"" könnt ihr die Datei  / das Programm abspielen
- Der Motor sollte sich nun verschieden lang mit untersch. Drehzahl in 2 versch. Richtungen drehen, bis euer Akku/wasauchimmer leer ist.
In die Programmiersprache gehe ich nun kaum ein, da ich sie selber nicht beherrsche. 
Ihr könnt ja an den Werten ein wenig rumspielen um z.B. untersch. Drehzahlen auszuprobieren (empfehle ab Wert 50). Ihr könnt auch noch schauen ob ihr den Text etwas kürzen könnt bzw auf das wesentliche beschränken könnt. 

Das wars von mir, ich habe selber noch sehr wenig Erfahrung mit der Materie Pi/Linux etc etc. Wie gesagt das ist sicherlich nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten Motoren bzw Lego-Motoren anzusteuern. 

Falls es Fragen / Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt - versuche diese so gut wie möglich zu beantworten / umzusetzen.

MfG
Die_Himbeere

PS: Vergebt mir mein Rechtschreibfehler, werde auf der Berufsschule so gut wie gar nicht gefördert (Eine Runde Mitleid )
PPS: Auf Wunsch kann ich auch Bilder / Videos hochladen / verlinken.


----------



## hodenbussard (7. Juni 2014)

Also ich hatte mal Relais und Platine dafür zum ansteuern der LEGO Motoren.hat mir aber ein Freund gelötet.Lief über USB.Nur die Legosoftware konnte man unter Win in die Tonne treten.
Aber schau mal hier nach und bleib dran an den Wiki.
Gibt so viele hier die ihre Marken hochhalten feiern,da freut man sich über was gehaltvolles 

Lego Mindstorm Softwarepraktikum Lego Mindstorms - Dokumentation Alternativen.

PS:wenn schon so anfängst,gibt von Melitta Kaffeevollautomaten,die haben nen USB Anschluss,wenn es schlau anstellst,kannst den Kaffee über Netzwerk machen,spann nur Deinen Deutschlehrer mit ein.Wenn er dich nicht fördert,soll er wenigstens die Tasse drunterstellen 

PPS:sudo apt-get update und dann sudo apt-get upgrade sollte sinnvoller sein,vorher aber die apt-get List erweitern auf non-free Software


----------



## Die_Himbeere (7. Juni 2014)

.


----------

